
Ask HN: 2d Cad in JavaScript - xupybd
If you had to implement 2d cad in JS what tools would you use?
======
klundqist
Probably raw WebGL. Canvas 2d is limited and doesn't perform very well for a
large number of polygons. And I'm not aware of any WebGL libraries that have
good 2d support.

